# Craftsman table saw after market splitter



## KenCanDo (Mar 20, 2008)

Has anyone found a good after market splitter for a craftsman contractor table saw? The one that came with my saw is part of the blade guard and antikickback pawls. I do use it but I find myself having to remove the entire assembly for half the cuts. I recently took a woodworking class and they had a Delta contractors saw with a niffy splitter that was easy to install and remove. The insturctor had no idea where it was purchased. I haven't been able to find one for craftsman. Any suggestions?


----------



## ramon68 (Jul 20, 2007)

Look up "table saw splitter" on google. There is a variety of homemade and aftermarket splitters that can be put on any saw. You can, for example, make or buy a a zero clearance insert and install a splitter on it like the splitter Rockler sells. Several options out there.


----------



## mfm22 (Apr 22, 2008)

looking for same . Only one I found was Biesemeyer and it was mucho$$


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

You need to narrow that down to which model Craftsman.

#21829 is a Ryobi BT3100 with red paint and a folding stand.
#22114 is a Steel City job with the name Craftsman on the front.
#21806 is a Ryobi BTS-21 with a different color scheme.

All of which are good saws for what they are intended for. I have a BTS-21 and like it, but would HAPPILY trade up for a 21829. The 22114 is too much saw for my garage sadly...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Microjig makes a splitter that can be added to many non-metallic throat inserts. It's around $20.


----------

